# Two SB-2000 Or Two SB12-NSD



## jcmusic

I am thinking about these two subs which do you think would be the cleaner sounding sub crossed at 80HZ for music only? My room is 16.4X13.5X8...


----------



## theJman

*Re: Two SB200 Or Two SB12 NSD*

Since it's a music only setup I'll assume by 'cleaner' you're referring to good dynamics and transient response, in which case either would do quite well. The SB2000 benefits from being newer, so the driver and amp have seen recent updates. The SB12 was never a slouch though, so it's not like it was ever wanting. That model was a couple of years old, so it was due for a refresh. If you can get the SB12 for a really good price I'd strongly consider it.


----------



## Basshead81

*Re: Two SB200 Or Two SB12 NSD*

Check out the outlet section @ SVS...some good deals in there right now.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

*Re: Two SB200 Or Two SB12 NSD*

+1 to the SB12-NSD. Both subs will sound "clean", but a pair of "Outlet Specials" SB12s is the better value.


----------



## Tonto

*Re: Two SB200 Or Two SB12 NSD*

I'd shoot Sonnie a PM. He is working for SVS now & a moderator. He'll be happy to talk to you & steer you in the best direction.


----------



## jcmusic

*Re: Two SB200 Or Two SB12 NSD*

Ok thanks guys much appreciated, yes what I meant by cleaner is clearer I guess these will be mated with big horns...


----------



## Sonnie

jcmusic... did you ever make a move... and is there anything I can help you with from our end?


----------



## jcmusic

Sonnie,
I went with dual SB 2000's and I am really glad I did. They are what I was looking for, a cleaner deeper, tighter low end. I just got them dialed in last week so this weekend will be the first real test and listening session.


----------



## Sonnie

Awesome... congratulations! Let us know if we can help in any way at all. :T


----------



## jcmusic

Thanks Sonnie,
Right now I am just enjoying the new sound, these subs are awesome!!!


----------



## Blacklightning

jcmusic said:


> Thanks Sonnie,
> Right now I am just enjoying the new sound, these subs are awesome!!!


Do you have the tools to do mesuments?
My room is roughly the same size.

Dual 12" sealed subs are on my list but I'm after 16Hz performance.


----------



## jcmusic

Yes I use REW and a Behringer mic with a calibrated file. If you want 16hz you may need ported subs, I am no expert on this just what I have read.


----------



## Blacklightning

jcmusic said:


> Yes I use REW and a Behringer mic with a calibrated file. If you want 16hz you may need ported subs, I am no expert on this just what I have read.


I would like to stay with sealed subs. I was hoping room gain would work to my advantage with the size of our room.


----------



## jcmusic

Room gain will not produce lower levels it will only increase the overall output in spl .


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Both extension and output can improve in a smaller room. A comparison of four subs in a 6000 cu. ft. room vs. a 1800 cu. ft. can be seen here. Data analysis is below the graphs.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## littlejohn74

jcmusic said:


> Room gain will not produce lower levels it will only increase the overall output in spl .


But wouldn't room gain allow you to attenuate some of the higher frequencies which would then flatten out the curve and effectively give you more usable extension at the bottom end?


----------



## jcmusic

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Both extension and output can improve in a smaller room. A comparison of four subs in a 6000 cu. ft. room vs. a 1800 cu. ft. can be seen here. Data analysis is below the graphs.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Well I stand corrected as I said I am no expert just what I have read. Thanks Wayne...


----------



## jcmusic

littlejohn74 said:


> But wouldn't room gain allow you to attenuate some of the higher frequencies which would then flatten out the curve and effectively give you more usable extension at the bottom end?


I don't know you better ask the experts...


----------



## willis7469

littlejohn74 said:


> But wouldn't room gain allow you to attenuate some of the higher frequencies which would then flatten out the curve and effectively give you more usable extension at the bottom end?


 room gain will surely help boost the lowest frequencies the sub is naturally capable of. It would extend the curve on the left side, but not necessarily flatten it. Whichever upper frequencies your referring to being attenuated will depend on room dimensions and sub placement. Not to mention it would end up boosting some, and nulling others, not a flat leveling across the board.


----------



## littlejohn74

willis7469 said:


> room gain will surely help boost the lowest frequencies the sub is naturally capable of. It would extend the curve on the left side, but not necessarily flatten it. Whichever upper frequencies your referring to being attenuated will depend on room dimensions and sub placement. Not to mention it would end up boosting some, and nulling others, not a flat leveling across the board.



I'm not sure I quite follow...

With careful and creative use of a few PEQs, it is definitely possible to achieve a relatively flat bass curve.
ie. a sub that has a feq response of 20-200Hz -3db, it is quite possible to get a relatively flat curve with a -3db point of 14Hz or 13Hz with careful application of a few PEQs leveraging natural room gain in a sm - med sized room.


----------



## willis7469

Hi liitlejohn. I totally agree with your above statement. Should be easy. I don't recall him talking about using EQ, and don't recall you mentioning in your reply to him, so I was responding with that in mind. I understood you as saying the room gain would act as a sort of natural EQ. Sorry if I didn't follow.


----------



## littlejohn74

willis7469 said:


> Hi liitlejohn. I totally agree with your above statement. Should be easy. I don't recall him talking about using EQ, and don't recall you mentioning in your reply to him, so I was responding with that in mind. I understood you as saying the room gain would act as a sort of natural EQ. Sorry if I didn't follow.



hahaha..
interwebs... I just assumed everyone on this forum is using REW and using some sort of room correction.
Mental note to self... must not a55-u-me


----------



## willis7469

Haha! You said it. It's like when my wife texts me, and her words are ambiguous, so I can't tell she wants to kill me til I get home! 
Ay-55 is right.


----------

